# Sig Request



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

The Request:

Pics:








- Left








- Middle








- Right


Title: Kilik's Squad


Sub-Text: (The names of the fighters under their pic)



Colors: Black and Red


Size: dunno regular sized sig


Avatar?: NO


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

You want a wandy sig, With Bisping, Rampage and Vera in it??


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

thanks man +rep


----------

